
Ask HN: How to define ideal customer profile for a custom app dev agency? - googlycooly
When I say custom app development agency, we can develop anything if the customer can give the solution and requirements. But we cannot give &quot;solution&quot; as we don&#x27;t have industry specific knowledge.<p>Simply - Our expertise is in coding and developing apps.<p>Can anyone help me how should I define our ideal customer profile?
======
smashah
Sounds like you need some Technical Business Developers.

Or your customer is just another agency looking to subcontract/outsource?

~~~
googlycooly
We've worked with both of them. In most of the cases, we worked with other
agencies who outsourced their customer projects to us. (Those agencies are the
ones who defined the solutions, and we just developed it for them).

But in some other cases, we've worked with direct customers (mostly B2C
startups) where they came up with an idea, and we helped them to refine,
consult and build a solution.

What do you think would be the best way for us to go forward?

~~~
smashah
It depends on what you want and what you're good at. If you have the
experience and ability to efficiently define scope of work from the incoherent
ramblings of a delusional client then grow that part of the business. It
results in more credit to your firm instead of always doing the thankless and
silent monkey work.

Just be careful to bill the client for that part also

